# Free rod building class



## [email protected]

If you ever wanted to build your own rod, now is your chance. Saturday December 9th I will be teaching a beginners level rod building class. Pm if your interested in attending.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

time and location of class?


----------



## [email protected]

the class wil be Saturday December 9th at 10am It will be held in our new showroom and training center off 288 ijust pass Lake Jackson in Clute.


----------



## [email protected]

I need one more to close out this Saturdays class at our new location in clute


----------



## DINKFISH

I am intrested in attending.


----------



## [email protected]

*January rod build class*



[email protected] said:


> If you ever wanted to build your own rod, now is your chance. Saturday December 9th I will be teaching a beginners level rod building class. Pm if your interested in attending.


I am taking names for the next class. Will be either the Saturday of the 20th or 27th in January. Please pm your contact info and i will call you.


----------



## Fishnut

Any chance you can video this? 

I would like to come but live in Fort Worth.


----------



## natureboy3002

I would like to come to the clute class.

chris


----------



## [email protected]

natureboy3002 said:


> I would like to come to the clute class.
> 
> chris


Chris I'm at the shop right now call me 979-341-9353

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

*rod class*



Fishnut said:


> Any chance you can video this?
> 
> I would like to come but live in Fort Worth.


Not sure, but I will look into it.


----------



## [email protected]

I still have room for a few more builders! This will be the last class till after the fishing show March or April.
Please pm me your cell phone and email if you are interested in Jan 20th class. It is a beginners class and you will leave with the ability to build and repair your own rods.


----------



## Flats Mark

Allan,
Thanks so much for hosting our custom rod building class today!!
The class was so informative and loads of fun.
Your class was also a great source for networking of fellow fishermen (2coolers) that otherwise may have never met.

All,
The class featured some great discount kit pricing on custom rod components, and a couple of us "students" loaded up on some Controlled Descent Lures.

I can't wait to try those new Controlled Descent Lures with my first Batson blank.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Mark, looking looking forward to seeing you again next week. Lets go fishin.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors

Flats Mark

I cant wait to see photos of your catch with Controlled Descent Lures! Be sure to post up!


----------



## Flats Mark

We sure will go fishing!


----------



## katjim00

LOL....has this turned into a big plug for Controlled Descent Lures lol....There is an extra plug for them. Hahahahah.....never heard of them and probably wont look them up but why not give them another plug Controlled Descent Lures.


----------



## Swampland

katjim00 said:


> LOL....has this turned into a big plug for Controlled Descent Lures lol....There is an extra plug for them. Hahahahah.....never heard of them and probably wont look them up but why not give them another plug Controlled Descent Lures.


Skirting around those sponsor fees.


----------



## [email protected]

Swampland said:


> Skirting around those sponsor fees.


First off I don't appreciate you hijacking This Thread and if you don't have anything nice to say it's probably best you don't say anything

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeeterRick

I also attended the rod building class this weekend. I surly learned a lot from Allan.. last count was 13 new useful tips for me. I'm a beginner, built 4 rods and was having a couple issues. Allan gives his unlimited time, what ever it takes, and is very flexible with each student. Well worth my time and would recommend this class for any beginners looking for some instruction. I also got to meet 4 of the nicest 2coolers in person. Thanks again guys... Enjoyed it!


----------



## katjim00

[email protected] said:


> Swampland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skirting around those sponsor fees.
> 
> 
> 
> First off I don't appreciate you hijacking This Thread and if you don't have anything nice to say it's probably best you don't say anything
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hahahaha...well it's just how you come off on here that prompts those statements.


----------



## Swampland

[email protected] said:


> First off I don't appreciate you hijacking This Thread and if you don't have anything nice to say it's probably best you don't say anything
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I made a comment on a thread replying to another comment. Didnâ€™t hijack a thing. Just responding.


----------



## [email protected]

*HaHaHa*



katjim00 said:


> Hahahaha...well it's just how you come off on here that prompts those statements.


I am sorry you feel that way. Please feel free to call me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## [email protected]

*Rod building*



Swampland said:


> I made a comment on a thread replying to another comment. Didnâ€™t hijack a thing. Just responding.


This thread is about rod building, has been until both you and katjim decided to throw cheap shots at a company you know nothing about. So again I will ask that you not make negative UNNECESSARY remarks.

Thank you

Allan


----------



## [email protected]

*Back to rod building*



SkeeterRick said:


> I also attended the rod building class this weekend. I surly learned a lot from Allan.. last count was 13 new useful tips for me. I'm a beginner, built 4 rods and was having a couple issues. Allan gives his unlimited time, what ever it takes, and is very flexible with each student. Well worth my time and would recommend this class for any beginners looking for some instruction. I also got to meet 4 of the nicest 2coolers in person. Thanks again guys... Enjoyed it!


Thank you! I always look forward to the class and sharing the passion I have for rod building and fishing.


----------



## katjim00

If the thread is about rod building why are you plugging lures? I have built a few rods and never have I used a lure to build one. At least think your responses all the way through so they are accurate statements. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

katjim00 said:


> If the thread is about rod building why are you plugging lures? I have built a few rods and never have I used a lure to build one. At least think your responses all the way through so they are accurate statements. LOL


Unlike you I have a brick and mortar store. At seek fishing we build rods that are intended to fish, so of course there's going to be lures involved. I never said a word about lures, one of my customers mentioned the lures that he bought in my store. So again let's try to be adults here and if you have anything you would like to discuss with me my phone number is 979-341-9353

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Texan

Did the reel cleaning seminar from last January ever actually happen?


----------



## jr454

*Rod building class*

I also attended the rod building class. It was a great time and I learned a lot from Allen and his wife. They are the nicest down to earth people you will ever meet. The class was a very informative hands on beginners class.
I will most definitely attend another class when Allen has a level 2 class.
Thank you very much Allen.


----------



## [email protected]

jr454 said:


> I also attended the rod building class. It was a great time and I learned a lot from Allen and his wife. They are the nicest down to earth people you will ever meet. The class was a very informative hands on beginners class.
> I will most definitely attend another class when Allen has a level 2 class.
> Thank you very much Allen.


Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKodiak

Rod building seems pretty challenging, not to mention rewarding. Attending your class would be great, although my current problem is I live way down south. Any chance you can provide distance learning?


----------



## [email protected]

TheKodiak said:


> Rod building seems pretty challenging, not to mention rewarding. Attending your class would be great, although my current problem is I live way down south. Any chance you can provide distance learning?


I have a location down south where are you located

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKodiak

[email protected] said:


> I have a location down south where are you located
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Great!!! How can I get the ball rolling? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

TheKodiak said:


> Great!!! How can I get the ball rolling? Thanks


Call my shop 979-341-9353

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux

When will your next class be? It's been a long time since I built rods but could use an instructional class.


----------



## [email protected]

daddyeaux said:


> When will your next class be? It's been a long time since I built rods but could use an instructional class.


Second or third Saturday in April

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

*April rod build class Saturday 14th @10am*



[email protected] said:


> If you ever wanted to build your own rod, now is your chance. Saturday December 9th I will be teaching a beginners level rod building class. Pm if your interested in attending.


The class is set for Saturday April 14th Please PM your contact info to register or post here if you have any questions.


----------



## [email protected]

*MAY rod build class 5/19/18*



[email protected] said:


> If you ever wanted to build your own rod, now is your chance. Saturday December 9th I will be teaching a beginners level rod building class. Pm if your interested in attending.


I will be taking names for the next class please PM your contact info or call my shop 979-341-9353


----------

